# Trimming back claws



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

It is necessary for to trim the back leg claws on a cat. I trim my cats front paws regularly but she hates when I touch her back feet so I rarely trim them. They are quite long and I am wondering if they cause any discomfort to the cat if they are not kept trimmed.

thanks
Brian


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats hate that, too. So their groomer does it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I trim the kid's back claws about once a month. I figure that if they get too long they will scratch the furniture, each other, etc. when using the back legs to launch or play.

No one likes getting their nails cut in my house so it is always a big ordeal.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I tend to cut the back ones less often than the front..usually every other time I do the front. They need to be done, they dig them into me, the furniture, carpet etc.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

She's a very gentle cat so I am not too worried about my myself or furniture and such. I Just want her to be happy.

My other cat is a different story. I need to keep all her nails trimmed for everyones safety.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't cause them any discomfort, however, having long claws may mean they get stuck in fabric or something similar, which my cat finds really annoying.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

It's really personal preference - if your cat's claws don't tear up anything when she wiggles before pouncing, or dig into your legs, then you really don't need to worry about them. My girls like to chase each other up and over the couch, and the microfiber was showing the signs of the butt and paw wiggle so they get their back claws trimmed every couple of weeks.


----------



## meghanhan (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't think most cats enjoy having that done, but if it needs to be done then do so  I trim them less frequently than the front claws, but I still have to because otherwise they are a nightmare scratching the furniture and anyone around them. the worst part is just how easily THEY get stuck, because we have a lot carpet floors.


----------

